# Cider books for a beginner



## Straya (11/8/15)

Hey guys I'd like to purchase a book on brewing cider, would anyone have any good ones you'd recommend? Just a beginners one that explains the process etc. 

Thanks guys


----------



## manticle (11/8/15)

Annie Proulx books are great.

http://m.bookdepository.com/book/9781580175203?redirected=true&selectCurrency=AUD&w=AF45AU969FPJSPA8ZRHL&gclid=Cj0KEQjwuqauBRDhnfvnxMvKy6UBEiQAmTLQuy1MsefZsjwXz_xgwNEHPqeqZnZpUR6pYKnFdOx4_wIaAugr8P8HAQ

AND

http://m.bookdepository.com/Making-Best-Apple-Cider-Annie-Proulx/9780882662220


----------



## manticle (11/8/15)

Also:

http://www.ciderworkshop.com/howtomake.html

AND

http://www.cider.org.uk

Not books obviously but handy web references.


----------



## Airgead (12/8/15)

Drew beechum's hard cider book is pretty good. Very us centric but pretty good nonetheless.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Straya (12/8/15)

I just bought these ones hopefully they should get me started. Thanks for the suggestions guys I really appreciate it


----------



## Airgead (12/8/15)

Those first two might get you into trouble...


----------



## Straya (12/8/15)

Lol na, just reading things that are interesting


----------

